# S&W Auto Pistols - Learning How They Work!



## hoppy70 (Apr 30, 2012)

*S&W Auto Pistols - Learning How They Work*
During my study and research I have found the following statements that I am having some concerns with as to which are true or false.

*Can you list which statements are true or false?* Thanks for your help.

1.	Note #4. The barrel lug hitting the cam in the frame causes the barrel to unlock from the slide and the barrel is cammed downward. - True or false

2.	Note #6. When the magazine is not in the gun, the draw bar cannot pull the hammer back-True or false

3.	Note #19. A bent sear spring can prevent the sear from catching the full cock notch of the hammer -True or false

4.	Note #21. In order to get the hammer out of the frame, the sideplate must come out first - True or false

5.	Note #25. If you remove too much mass from the extractor's limiting pad, the extractor tends to hold the cartridge case too tight and the case will not be ejected - True or false

6.	Note #26. A negative angle on the extractor's hook (in relation to the bore) in working position will tend to result in failures to eject - True or false

7.	Note #27. The correct way to put the drawbar back into the frame is with the trigger play spring pointing down - True or false


----------

